# Whats Up With Orient Watches?



## Guest

ive just bought my 1st orient, it came this morning and i think its fantastic-it looks great, its big and heavy, its automatic...ive seen lots of new ones on the web and they look really good and are very reasonably priced, ive only really heard good things about them-so why arent they a bigger brand?


----------



## Mikesl

From what I can gather and having read the other forums, they appear to be quite popular in the US.

I must admit I have eyed them up on some of the Jap websites.

C'mon then where are the pics?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now`t wrong with Orients, I`ve got 10 (one of which I bought in 1987) compared to 8 Citizens & 5 Seikos 

I think Orient are underated & IMO generally make better looking divers watches then Seiko :tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5

im not sure about orients .i havent seen one in the wilds so i cant really say ,but ive not seen anything that has made me want to buy one .they always look like they are trying to stuff as many things on to the dial as possible .and as for their new calender watch they have coming out well its bonkers imo.


----------



## Guest

i hope ujjwal doesnt mind me pinching his piccy lol click it for a bigger image.


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> im not sure about orients .i havent seen one in the wilds so i cant really say ,but ive not seen anything that has made me want to buy one .they always look like they are trying to stuff as many things on to the dial as possible .and as for their new calender watch they have coming out well its bonkers imo.


thats fine by me, as i dislike wearing a watch when i know if i walk around town ill see other people wearing one!


----------



## mrteatime

they do seem a bit busy.....i prefer the simplicity of the seiko's


----------



## DMP

I agree that some of Orient's designs are a bit over the top, but not all of them. I have 2, including this Black Mako:










IMO just about the best value for money auto watch around. Both mine run around -1sec per day on the wrist.


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


> they do seem a bit busy.....i prefer the simplicity of the seiko's


found one just for you...


----------



## mrteatime

it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5

mrteatime said:


> it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:


the logo is a bit fussy i agree also looks like the tauchmeister/aeromatic logo .


----------



## mrteatime

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> the logo is a bit fussy i agree also looks like the *tauchmeister/aeromatic* logo .
Click to expand...

and that aint a good thing.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:


But then Shawn, you think Seiko Monsters are cool







 :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime

avidfan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> they do seem a bit busy.....i prefer the simplicity of the seiko's
> 
> 
> 
> found one just for you...
Click to expand...

had the black/blue & orange....and couldnt live with the logo


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> But then Shawn, you think Seiko Monsters are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue2:
Click to expand...

ahhhh, but they are


----------



## jaslfc5

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> But then Shawn, you think Seiko Monsters are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue2:
Click to expand...

go on mach get that m force one out .id take even the most knackered monster over that anyday .


----------



## mrteatime

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has a lot to do with the actual logo too.....we had a thread about it a while back....to much writing/logo does my head in, and the orient is just plain rubbish in my opinion h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> But then Shawn, you think Seiko Monsters are cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go on mach get that m force one out .id take even the most knackered monster over that anyday .
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*










unk:


----------



## Guest

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:


great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.


----------



## jaslfc5

avidfan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.
Click to expand...

thats them .i rest my case .


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats them .i rest my case .
Click to expand...

good we can have an intelligent discussion now.


----------



## Zephod

Vastly underated brand IMHO I have the black mako and the quality is stunning the bracelets beat some thing you would see on some brands costing hundreds more .......... that my 10 penneth


----------



## jaslfc5

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats them .i rest my case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good we can have an intelligent discussion now.
Click to expand...

easy there bigboy dont push it i havent said anything out of the ordinary on this subject .just because im not a fan of orients no need to throw youre toys out now is there .wind youre neck in .


----------



## BondandBigM

avidfan said:


> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.


lemming rather than sheep might be more appropriate, unfortunately the backbone of their business is knock off copies of more well known brands, the shops in the far east are full of them

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats them .i rest my case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good we can have an intelligent discussion now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easy there bigboy dont push it i havent said anything out of the ordinary on this subject .just because im not a fan of orients no need to throw youre toys out now is there .wind youre neck in .
Click to expand...

its my 1st orient, i asked a question, you and your mate have not been constructive in your criticism, i havent thrown my toys out, "bigboy" lol.


----------



## mrteatime

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats them .i rest my case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good we can have an intelligent discussion now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easy there bigboy dont push it i havent said anything out of the ordinary on this subject .just because im not a fan of orients no need to throw youre toys out now is there .wind youre neck in .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its my 1st orient, i asked a question, you and your mate have not been *constructive in your criticism*, i havent thrown my toys out, "bigboy" lol.
Click to expand...

mmmmmm, ok....thought i had but if not.......

my only problem with orients is the script on the dial, plus the fact that some of them have designs that are a little "busy"....in other words "not my cuppa tea"  i much prefer my sammy with the lollipop hand


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> unk:


What Mac said

I ve got a couple of Orients.

A black faced diver which is really solid & well built (I can't say I'm bothered eitherway about the logo)










A blue faced titanium sliderule










IMHO Great watches and great value for money.

But what would I know - I love these as well :lol:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> What Mac said
> 
> I ve got a couple of Orients.
> 
> A black faced diver which is really solid & well built (I can't say I'm bothered eitherway about the logo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blue faced titanium sliderule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO Great watches and great value for money.
Click to expand...

I`ve also got that one, another cool watch B)

I quite like the logo but each to their own 

But then again....



> But what would I know - I love these as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


 :shutup:


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> What Mac said
> 
> I ve got a couple of Orients.
> 
> A black faced diver which is really solid & well built (I can't say I'm bothered eitherway about the logo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blue faced titanium sliderule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO Great watches and great value for money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I`ve also got that one, another cool watch B)
> 
> I quite like the logo but each to their own
> 
> But then again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what would I know - I love these as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shutup:
Click to expand...

Go on Mac, 2 out of 3 ain't bad but deep down you know you want to go for the hat trick :lol:


----------



## normdiaz

A simple watch.  The Royal Orient WE0031JA (Orient's equivalent of the Grand Seiko). JDM only. Can be yours for approx 367,000JPY, 2711GBP, or 3775USD. (Image from Orient-Watch.JP)

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2394/81013675.jpg


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> What Mac said
> 
> I ve got a couple of Orients.
> 
> A black faced diver which is really solid & well built (I can't say I'm bothered eitherway about the logo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blue faced titanium sliderule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO Great watches and great value for money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I`ve also got that one, another cool watch B)
> 
> I quite like the logo but each to their own
> 
> But then again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what would I know - I love these as well :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shutup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on Mac, 2 out of 3 ain't bad but deep down you know you want to go for the hat trick :lol:
Click to expand...

To be honest I originally fanced getting a Monster but as I kept looking at photos I found something was niggling me about them. Eventually I realised it was the crown guard which I feel asthetically looks like a badly considered after thought which (IMO) just ruins the watch. I supoose it`s like some people`s opinion of the Orient logo, personally I quite like it


----------



## jaslfc5

avidfan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:
> 
> 
> 
> great looking watches, much better to be an individual than a sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats them .i rest my case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good we can have an intelligent discussion now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easy there bigboy dont push it i havent said anything out of the ordinary on this subject .just because im not a fan of orients no need to throw youre toys out now is there .wind youre neck in .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its my 1st orient, i asked a question, you and your mate have not been constructive in your criticism, i havent thrown my toys out, "bigboy" lol.
Click to expand...

i think i was being constructive personally i said why i didnt like orients and some one else agreed with me that is how forums work you voice youre opinion and people either agree or disagree.

now im sorry if i didnt like youre watch but its nothing personal i just dont like the brand there is one orient i like it has a red crystal and is over a grand would i buy it no .

if you want me to be constructive over this- i dont like them because of the fussy logo and the overly cluttered dials .the older ones either look like a poorly designed disco display or a really bad rolex copy.compared to seiko or citizen for me its a no brianer id have those 2 every time because you know what youre going to get and i wont be explaining to people oh its an asian company that youve never heard of and probably never see again .


----------



## minkle

The logo is terrible on the majority of them but there are still a couple that i quite like.

I dont like the crown guard on the monster but still love the watch, am i regretting selling mine?.... :huh:


----------



## tonyrsv

Was going to ask the same question regarding Orient watches, seen a few I like on the bay at a very good price.

I don't currently own any divers and thought it was the right (cheapish) place to start.

How reliable are they in terms of their movement?

Cheers, Tony


----------



## thorpey69

Ive never owned one,but have heard favourable reports,the logo kills it for me,to me it looks cheap Asian rubbish,but i know theyre not.I really like there version of the 300metre diver,not sure of the model code.But each to their own,it would be boring if we all liked the same.


----------



## Alas

Love these threads :lol: If people ask for an opinion then you can't expect them all to be good. Bit like telling someone their kid is ugly - no easy way to do it. :lol:

For myself the logo and script used cheapen the appearance of the watch. As to the quality I have no idea as I wouldn't buy one due to the reason just given. Different strokes etc.

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well I like the logo so there :tease:



tonyrsv said:


> Was going to ask the same question regarding Orient watches, seen a few I like on the bay at a very good price.
> 
> I don't currently own any divers and thought it was the right (cheapish) place to start.
> 
> How reliable are they in terms of their movement?
> 
> Cheers, Tony


As to reliability my mid 80`s maual wind is still going strong despite never being serviced, I`ve four ancient King Divers which are in need of a service and aren`t as well made as modern Orients which IMO on a par with Seiko or Citizen & have performed fautlessly :thumbup:

*Orient CEM65006D`Mako` cal. 469 21 Jewels.*










*Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D(?) 21 Jewels. *










The only minor niggle I have with the CEX4001 models is that their lume is poor, whereas on the CEM6500 & CER1A00 it is excellent B)

*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*










* Orient M-Force CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*


----------



## Barryboy

I've had six or eight over the years.

I've found that the newer models are built to a higher standard than the older models, and I wonder if that came about when Seiko bought the company?

My personal opinion is that I find the automatic movement in the budget Orients is better than the Seiko 7S26. The Orients seemed to start as I picked the watch up, whereas the Seikos always need a bit of encouragement.

Some of the range looks far too blingy for my taste (but the same can be said for most manufacturers) and the plainer watches suit my taste more. The logo is a bit much, I agree, but it's nothing I can't live with. I do like the way they avoid those God-awful mercedes hands, though.....

If there is one real problem with orient it is with brand image. Some of the up-range Orients are many hundreds of pounds and I suspect they will find it difficult to persuade people to part with their cash for high end Orients when the residual values are not very good. Certainly if i had the choice between a good, used Omega or a brand new Orient....

But as with all watches, you pays your money and you takes your choice.

Rob


----------



## pg tips

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D(?) 21 Jewels. *


I reallllllly like that one!


----------



## tonyrsv

Really like the first 2 mach, particularly the bracelet on the second.

Guess the second 2 are Orient 'monsters'.

Thanks for your comments regarding the mech.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## mach 0.0013137

tonyrsv said:


> Really like the first 2 mach, particularly the bracelet on the second.
> 
> Guess the second 2 are Orient 'monsters'.
> 
> Thanks for your comments regarding the mech.
> 
> Cheers, Tony


You`re welcome & I gather they are known as `Beasts` 

Mr Tips, I knew you had taste


----------



## obsidian

avidfan said:


> so why arent they a bigger brand?


Oh, but they are-- just not in the U.S. and western Europe.

Orient is one of the big three in Japan, along with Seiko and Citizen (Seiko now owns Orient-- I guess they didn't like the competition). Orient actually produces more mechanical watches per year than Seiko and Citizen combined. Besides factories in Japan and Asia, they have a huge factory in Brazil. Orient has, until now, concentrated it's marketing in Asia, South America, the Middle East and Russia and the other former Soviet Republics. In many places in the so called third world, Orient is the brand people think of when they want to get their first good watch. A Russian guy told me that growing up no one wanted the crappy local Vostoks and Slavas, what he and his young friends wanted were Orients. Another guy from Egypt told me that were he grew up it was common when a boy turned 13 for his father to give him a wrist watch -- and more often than not that watch was an Orient.


----------



## delays

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Orient CEX4001DO (blue) & MO (orange), cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk:


Wow!

Need to check these out, personally never heard of the brand before, and associated it with China rather than Japan.

Off to hit up Google.


----------



## normdiaz

jaslfc5 said:


> im not sure about orients .i havent seen one in the wilds so i cant really say ,but ive not seen anything that has made me want to buy one .they always look like they are trying to stuff as many things on to the dial as possible .and as for their new calender watch they have coming out well its bonkers imo.


Can't get too much simpler than this. (Image from Seiya-Japan.com)

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8338/orientwz0061fra.jpg


----------



## Thian

To my understanding, Orients are equal to any Seiko or Citizen or Casio task, but as Obsidian mentioned, they mostly targeted foreign markets as eastern Europe and South America...even the southeast Asian markets. Why? Seems in the past that Seiko, as told to me in 2003 by a jewelry store owner here in Japan, had the market wrapped up. I searche high and low back in 2003 and 2004 for the Orients and Citizens in local stores but very little product display!!!

Then by 2006 the watch trend ignited again here and more and more other brands began to appear in store stocks...g shocks became very popular in 2004. By 2008 Orients were stocked in many mall stores!!! What!? I thought is this!? Orient targets are now IMO the youth segment, who want larger, more colorful watches as trendy accessory items for the wrist along with beaded bracelets (a Japanese cultural tradition related to Buddhism I think. The Orients are found in boutique stores more than department or electronic stores who stock all the top end stuff like Omega, Rolex, Breitling and Credors.

Quality? From owner postings, the Orients are very good and have their own in-house movements. Yes, a tad colorful ...even gaudy, but one boutique had about 3 tiers of various case designs, colors and prices. In my mind, Orients are bold and go their own way as far as design. Their crest on th dial actually I find attractive...depending on if the dial is not too crowded, as one poster here mentioned.


----------



## obsidian

I personally love that logo-- it's so kitchy, it's cool. It incorporates every cliche in watch logos:

It has a *crown*-- like Rolex, Glycine, Fortis etc.

It has not one, but *two *rampant *Lions*-- take that Grand Seiko!

It has a *Shield*-- a la Tudor-- and it's _red_! Bonus points!

It uses the first initial of the company name in the logo-- as does Maurice Lecroix, Demasko, Blancpain, Breitling etc. -- and it's in _Gothic _font! More bonus points!

It's got everything but the kitchen sink! :lol:


----------



## Thian

What's not to like with this 2006/7 King Diver!??? Just got it and love it. Mind you, there are many others which have no appeal to my taste, as others have mentioned, but this particular one (also comes in white dial and black dial) is very good! Lume is on par with the 20 other Seikos I have.


----------



## crazysurfkid

I've been looking at various models for a while - and yes, there is a stigma, similar to Lada 10/15 years ago. Might give them a go.


----------



## Des

I have this one which has proved to be totally reliable and less fussy than many. (Picture from Orient Watches site)


----------



## London luke

My opinion:

Its possible the name and logo do not appeal to many here in Europe? I have had a few and rank them very high for value for money . For those who do like them... i think they are some of the best bargains going !

what i would like to see is some "Mods" done on them AKA seiko monster style etc. As they are not expensive to work with. If some one knows of different faces that could be fitted etc then i think i could see a "trend" forming


----------

